# Pokemon Memorial Thread



## Dewgong

Remove this if we weren't suppose to have another one, or if somebody else already did. I looked around.

This thread is for remembering the Pokemon you've lost from accidentally saving a new game, not taking the cartridge out of your pocket before the washing machine etc. 

--

Pokemon Crystal. My favorite game of all time. Back when I lived in the old house, I first owned it. I started the game, and decided on Cyndaquill.

I named him Blaster.

He was the most amazing Cyndaquill (Quillava, Typhlosion...) ever. The last time I knew him, he was around level 52. Probably a little higher. I do wish I could remember. 

And then we moved. I have no idea what happened to the game after that. He's gone now. My favorite pokemon I've ever raised... good old Blaster, maybe I'll find you some day. Other Cyndaquills (again, Quillavas, Typhlosions...) aren't the same, they don't even compare to you.


----------



## Yarnchu

Oh, my Suicune and two Rayquaza, I miss you so.

Suicune....basically I tried cloning it in Crystal and failed, then trying to clone a Typhlosion and transforming Suicune into a Typhlosion.

My first Rayquaza I lost while experimenting with the Action Replay. I was exploring with Walk Through Walls and went into the pokecenter to check out the link rooms. I encountered a ? pokemon and had to turn off the game. My game had deleted itself, but mysteriously any pokemon and items in the PC survived, my starter included. Unfortunatly this was not the case with Rayquaza.

My seconded Rayquaza was also lost to the cloning glitch, but this time its the Emerald version. I don't remember exactly what happened, but I think it was turned into a egg that hatched into a Teddiursa with 4 Sketch attacks. I also got a egg that hatched into a Smeargle with 4 Sketch attacks.


----------



## Astro

I miss you Giratina.... Fucking GTS cheat lost my Giratina to a Teddiursa.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

My beloved shiny Fearow, Treasure. He got deleted when I let someone borrow my FireRed.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Rescuer the Treecko/Grovyle/Sceptile, from Ruby.
On my first cartridge, I had no idea what I was supposed to do. I wandered around Littleroot for a while until I finally managed to get to Route 101, where some guy was being attacked by a Poochyena.
After asking me what I was doing and to look in his bag several times that made me want to slap that stupid man in the face, I ended up choosing Treecko. He defeated the Poochyena, and I recieved him as a gift. I named him Rescuer, for how we met.
After a while, I let some stupid football man borrow it, warning him _not to delete my save file or he would die._ Of course, he was extremely stupid, and erased my game for a Torchic. Not only that, but he made the character a _boy._
Needless to say, I never talked to him again, erased his file, and started again. This time it was a lot quicker. Rescuer the Treecko rose again.
This time, he survived long enough for us to get to the Elite Four, where we couldn't defeat Phoebe no matter how hard we tried. I had made all his moves Normal or Fighting moves, but I was a n00b and didn't know what was wrong. I got angry when I couldn't beat her, hit my GameBoy once, and the game file was erased.
I started again, again with Rescuer, and got to the first battle with the Team Magma boss in Mt. Chimney. I tried to beat him for a while, but found it hard with my Grovyle. I got Emerald, and switched to playing that for a while with Rescuer the Mudkip. I was a lot more successful, and have to this date defeated the Elite Four over 60 times on that game, mostly to evolve Pokemon traded from FireRed or LeafGreen to fill up my Pokedex. The next time I bothered to look, Ruby had disappeared without a trace.
R.I.P.


----------



## cheesecake

I lost my Kyogre while trying to perfrom the GTS cloning glitch, but I was too lazy to scroll to a really unreasonable Pokemon so I just put the "Wanted Pokemon" as a level 50 or higer Abamasnow. Next thing I know, I turn on my DS and there's an Abamasnow, level 50 of course. I still hate Abamasnow to this day. R.I.P, Kyogre. :(


----------



## ZimD

R.I.P. 
Charap the Chatot
2007-2008

R.I.P. 
Fuck yes! the Latias
2004-2008, caught in 2007.


I started a new Diamond game. I forgot that they were both in there. I loved the Chatot because he was close to being my second level 100, due to the boosted EXP. from coming from an in-game trade. I loved Latias because I spent three damn years trying to catch that thing, and I can remember the moment when I finally got her. 

May they both rest in peace.


----------



## Darksong

SEI BEAUTY, shiny Poochyena.

I had no idea what Shiny Pokémon were, back when I still had my third file on Emerald. She, unfortunately, was deleted when I foolishly restarted.

She can't be replaced, the rare little puppy. Rest in Peace, in the other universe... Sei Beauty.


----------



## GorMcCobb

I've deleted 2 files with shineys. Both with linoone...


----------



## Elfin

R.I.P. Twilight and Midnight. My twin Unbreon and Espeon, actually clones. I'm so sorry I killed you guys by leaving my Gameboy Color out in the rain when I was little.. ;_;

R.I.P. Fins, Sapphire, Sky, Sky II, Bobby I, Ri Inu, My Blastoise, Charizard (I thought sapphires were red. xD), two Pidgeots, Parasect, and Jolteon respectively. They're not gone, per se, but as they're on my red game... It's only a matter of time before the save battery gives out. My first team, and they beat the elite four. They were all like level 40, and I was like 5. Same for Ivy, my starter (a Bulbasaur) who I never trained. YOU WILL GET TO EVOLVE SOME DAY.

R.I.P. Bobby III the shiny Wooper, my first shiny. Unfortunately, he was in my ill-fated Gold game.. ;_;


----------



## Yarnchu

Actually, Rubys are a type of Sapphire. Fancy that.


----------



## Evolutionary

Dear Psyco my Lv100 Kadabra on Gold. Lost forever *sob*


----------



## Flora

Those pathetic little weirdos from my first Ruby game.  Dad saved over it.

Then I decided to name my new file after him. XP

Also to my sister's absolutely epic Pokemon on her Silver game. Retarded heaters.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Rest in peace my dear Swampert and Solrock from my old Emerald save. They were destroyed by a cloning cheat gone wrong. So sad.


----------



## Icalasari

Evoli said:


> R.I.P. Fins, Sapphire, Sky, Sky II, Bobby I, Ri Inu, My Blastoise, Charizard (I thought sapphires were red. xD), two Pidgeots, Parasect, and Jolteon respectively. They're not gone, per se, but as they're on my red game... It's only a matter of time before the save battery gives out. My first team, and they beat the elite four. They were all like level 40, and I was like 5. Same for Ivy, my starter (a Bulbasaur) who I never trained. YOU WILL GET TO EVOLVE SOME DAY.


Try finding another Gameboy, then get an old, used copy of Red, Blue, or Yellow. Replace the battery in it and trade them over. Then they will last as long as you keep trading between the games to allow for battery replacements :D

R.I.P. Charizard

I once accidentally knocked out my red version from my gameboy. The file miraculously survived. I then thought that the game wouldn't delete, so I tore it out on purpose to see what would happen

;.; The only copy of Charizard is on the rental team I made on my Stadium that I sold


----------



## shadow_lugia

Actually, rubies _and_ sapphires are both a kind of corundum.

...Yeah, I came here and posted just to be a nerd ;_;


----------



## Alexi

I had a level 100 feraligatr on Silver, but the battery died, so...that's gone. I don't much miss it anymore, but at the time, I was devisated.

Also, Beau, my shiny marill, who I accidently sent to death when I restarted Sapphire without checking for any valuables beforehand. Gah, you were so cute. T_T


----------



## Alxprit

Latias from my Sapphire. She was the embodiment of my love, caught in a mere Poké Ball. But, one day, Sapphire mysteriously vanished.
Not even my current Latias could replace her. She was just... my best friend...
(Also, I had a Shiny Oddish on that Sapphire.)


----------



## spaekle

My first Sneasel, creatively nicknamed SNEASY. Sneasel became my favorite Pokemon immediately after I saw my rival's on Silver version, and remained my favorite for years until I realized how awesome the Poison-type is. Anyway, as soon as I made it to Mt. Silver and caught my own, I was happy as hell. 

SNEASY made it to level 80-something before I traded him to my friend so he could beat his Crystal version faster. He'd *promised* to trade him back, but he didn't, of course. We stopped being friends and he became a huge asshole during middle school, so I doubt I ever will see my Sneasel again. :[


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Poor poor SNEASY in the hands of such a devil. You can never trust anyone fully but yourself. If I ever lent a Pokemon on GSC I'd clone it then send over a copy. Then when I got my original back I'd release my Clone.


----------



## Mercury

R.I.P. Uranus the Blastoise (no teasing)
I hate it when your games suddenly go missing...


----------



## Jack

Rest In Peace, Mr.Mewtwo. I caught you with a mere pokeball...


----------



## Worst Username Ever

The Crystal game I got along with a Gameboy Advance for my 9th birthday. I'll miss my "awesome" "HM-slave" female Typhlosion(well, it wasn't meant as a HM slave, I didn't have specific Pokes for HMs), the first Sneasel I caught, the awesome card game at the Game Corner...

HOW COULD I SELL IT TO MY BROTHER(who later traded it with a friend) TO GET MONEY FOR A TAMAGOTCHI WHEN THEY GOT POPULAR AGAIN? A TAMAGOTCHI THAT MESSED UP AFTER A FEW WEEKS? ...Yeah.


----------



## Mewtwo

R.I.P. Bubbles the Swampert and Sky the Raquayza.
You were lost after a few weeks for no explained reason ;.;
Then Skipper, you cute little Mudkip. You kept erasing after I first save you ;.;
Then I got Charlie the Torchic. Same thing as Skipper ;.;
WHY? WHY DO MY CUTE LITTLE POKEMON (and big green dragon)HAVE TO DIE AT THE HANDS OF UNEXPLAINED RANDOM DELETION?! WHYYY!


----------



## Shiranui

i had a charizard on red version

but then i kept moving on to glitches and i had to put it in the box, but it wasn't there when i went back to get it. D:
I WAS CRUSHED.

<333 that charizard lol


----------



## H20firefly

Ruby : Whistler, Sol and Buttsecks the Grovyle, Combusken and Marshtomp that I had each on a seperate file on my dastardly Ruby which never kept the save file. And to that blasted Ruby I lost many more, notabley my treasured Chomp, a Mawile that I adored so...

LeafGreen : Psy, Psy 2, Squirty, RedBird, YeloBird and BluBird. In the order I mentioned them, Mew, Mewtwo, Blastoise, Moltres, Zapdos and Articuno. I also lost a Charmeleon that my friend cloned and traded to me along with my Gardevoir, Ina and all the Eeveelutions available up to Ruby. Lost due to my past friend who was jealous of them and when I left it behind by accident at school he spent the night trading them to his game for a bunch of Magikarp.

Pearl : Flipside my Giratina, lost in an attempt to clone at the GTS and for a mesley lv1 Staraptor that was obviously a hack. And by my own hand Glamanda the Glameow, named after a girl I used to like at the time, I released her when I realised I wouldn't see that person again for many reasons, and I decided I'd erase everything about her from my mind, that included releasing her.

May they all Rest in Peace );


----------



## Silversnow

This post is dedicated to Blueclaw, my Fralagatr, my first starter in my first Silver game and my first level 100, and Lavapool, his female Typhlosion successor.  

You guys were awesome.

EDIT:  And ENTEI, the first legendary I ever caught.  You were too awesome for one of my lame-ass nicknames.


----------



## Evolutionary

My Kadabra(first Lv100) who was erased forever *sob* now has an Alakazam with the same nickname as a reminder of her~


----------



## see ya

My very, very, very first pokemon ever, Jr. the Blastoise...deleted by a dead internal battery in my Blue version. May he rest in peace forever...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Snarky the Cubone(and Marowak):
I was dumb enough to leave that Gold version in the SUN, thus ruining poor Snarky. Good-skulled buddy, wherever you are, in the great Pokeheaven, I hope you can forgive your dorky eight-year old trainer who didn't know what she was doing back then. *sigh*


----------



## Dragon

Ah, my level 80-something Pikachu on Yellow, too awesome to nickname. It was awesome, and I could beat the entire Elite Four with just mai Pikachuuu~ An also awesome unnamed Dragonair died too. That was in grade 2, but... Well, random deletions suck. Like, a lot. ;_;


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Nightwitch, my Murkrow.

 He saved my tail countless times, and was also the indirect namesake of my account here... *emosigh* Alas, he was lost with my copy of Pearl. I have not been able to train another Murkrow since... >:|


----------



## cubone man

My SMILIE the GLALIE...:scared: R.I.P.


----------



## Icalasari

Hikari the Shiny Ampharos

He is still alive on Crystal. I figure that I should say good bye in advance, as Crystal will likely die soon (Unless I can get a link cable and replace batteries in Gol and Silver at regular intervals).

Anybody want to bet on how long he has before dying?


----------



## Mewtwo

Ummm... a month?
Anyways...
OMG there are other people who suffer the fate of random dancing deletions?! Dragon, thank you for sharing this with me *claps*
But the only Gen. III game I have is Ruby(well, I have Sapphire, but every time I try to save, it gets glitchy and says "Unable To Save"), which is shared with my sister, therefore I cannot transfer my Pokes onto my game... *sob* Any ideas besides getting a new game?


----------



## Zuu

Risingleaf

You were the shit.


----------



## Terry. T.

Dialga, who went to Ranch then I activated the "Turn into Dawn code" and my ID changed.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Amie, my female Charizard. Knew Cut, Strength, Rock Smash and Dragon Claw.

Also there were plenty of male Firemys that I can't remember atm.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch

Scepty, my Sceptile. It was my first Lv. 100 on any Pokemon game (Sapphire), but someone broke into our house and stole the game. On the day before we moved.


----------



## Bombsii

Why did you leave me for no reason Stealth the Skarmory?

come back home.


----------



## Poke4ever

My very first Pokemon, Swampert, and all of my Pokemon that were in Pokemon Sapphire. I brought my blue Gameboy Advance SP to school in 2nd grade and someone stole Sapphire, Firered, and my SP. I was crying for weeks...and I still miss them to this day. Please come home Swampert!!! *cries*


----------



## IcySapphire

RIP to the original Amy the Dewgong--the only Pokemon I ever came close to building to lv. 100. Sent to the Void of Deletion when I decided to start my Silver over


----------



## Callisto

Venusaur, Vaporeon, Ninetales....I miss you all.
*cries*
I honestly don't get why a janitor would throw my LeafGreen away. I looked for days.....
*cries harder*


----------



## ZimD

R.I.P. HOLY.SHIT. the Latias

First seen some time in 2004
Caught in summer of 2007
Disappeared from Earth forever in late 2008

R.I.P. Sweet! the shiny Bidoog
Caught in late 2007
Disappeared from Earth forever in late 2008

R.I.P. The Game the shiny Tentacool
Caught July of 2008
Disappeared from Earth forever in late 2008



I hate myself for restarting Diamond.


----------



## Mewtwo

I got a new Diamond game from someone on my bus for five bucks to avoid starting over because I was nostalgic ;D

Anyways, I still have no ideas on fixing my Emerald/Sapphire ganes...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Catalyst the Houndoom.. ;__;
Nooo, why did someone have to take my Ruby? i worked HARD on ghetting my poor Catly.*__* I hope you rest good, ol' bud.


----------



## AzureKitty

Muddy and Alty, my Swampert and Altaria from my first game ever, Sapphire. I couldn't beat the Elite Four because my team wasn't leveled up enough, and restarted my game in frustration.

Skye and Flame, the Piplup and Charmander pair from PMD2, lost a few days ago when I misplaced my game cartridge (my guess is that my mom accidentally threw it out).

Rest in peace, you guys.


----------



## Mewtwo

Another random deletion.
This time my Gold game I first played today.

R.I.P. Ty the Lv. 8 Cyndaquil.

R.I.P. Louise the Rattatta(forget levels of rest of Pokemon)

R.I.P. my Pidgey that I forget the name to

I miss you all. The time is working fine; it just won't hold the save.


----------



## J.T.

R.I.P., my first ever level 100, my Typhlosion from Silver - lost in a Home Depot, along with my Game Boy Color.

R.I.P., my shiny Starmie - scammed from me by someone who traded me a hacked shiny Lucario for it.


----------



## Aisling

RIP Masher, my level 90something Marshtomp from Sapphire. :c
At the time I thought Swamperts were pretty ugly so I left him unevolved, and Masher was the closest thing I'd gotten to 100. I think he was 94. A couple years ago I lost the little case I had all my games in at the time, including Fire Red, Pinball RS, my original Crystal from when I was a kid...

RIP all my Pokemon from Gold and Silver. I was young and stupid and had to many Gameshark codes turned on at the same time. ;_; Even without the shark inserted, all my key items would turn into Master Balls upon entering the towns I'd saved next to, so I was pretty much screwed from ever progressing...


----------



## magnetflygon

R.I.P. My Pokemon from Silver version, blown up by a gameshark.
R.I.P. my crystal, though I still have it, the save function no longer works.
R.I.P. My 1st Emerald, 1st game I ever got on the day it came out, it had my best team till Diamond, and mysteriously disappeared shortly after coming back from Disneyland.


----------



## Nope

RIP My Typhlosion from Silver. I loved you so much. Despite being on my friend's Silver game, I was the one who raised you your whole life, until the save got deleted.

You can never be replaced...

:(


----------



## musical tears

RIP Pika, the amazing Raichu i had, along with her teammates, Swampert, Altaria, Manectric, Donphan, and Kyogre.  that was the first and ONLY team to ever beat the elite four in all of the games i own.

why why why why did my sister have to delete that file?!?!? WHY?!?!?

but i am remaking that team, and so far i have swablu, marshtomp, and electrike.  and i kirlia, swellow, and linoone.


----------



## Eeveelution

My poor, poor Blaziken from Pokémon Sapphire. One day my cousin spent the night and my mom mixed up our games, so he started a new game for fun the next morning. I remember watching him the next morning--he didn't save it--but when he restarted the Gameboy, the new file he'd made was somehow saved. We still don't know how it happened, as it was saved right outside the Dewford Gym (I think it had his badge), and I watched him like a hawk the entire time, and never saw him save there. He wouldn't save on purpose, because he's older and also loves his Pokémon. (Plus, he said "sorry" a thousand times.) Rest in peace, my dear Blaziken. You could have been my first Level 100 because you were Level 91 at the time. :sad:


----------



## fnph

R.I.P shiny Whismur from Sapphire. I started a new game and remembered that I hadn't traded you over to Leaf Green too late.


----------



## YZorker

Back when I first played Red I deleted Eevee cause I wasn't sure what release meant. :(


----------



## Naitekiakki

R.I.P my lvl100 Rapidash from my Gold game, along with all the other Pokemon in my team. Lost when the save battery died. ;-;


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

RIP Killer, Kyogre, Latias, Rayquaza, Skar and Kyutipi. My Sapphire game.

I didn't ACCIDENTALLY save over my Sapphire file. I did it on purpose. But I regret it. I guess I just wanted to do a Torchic game, since I always used Mudkip/Marshtomp/Swampert before. But I had a lvl. 100 Swampert dammit!!!!

Also, all the Pokemon on my Silver game. I left it too close to a pack of magnets X.x


----------



## Waterphire

*Sniffle* If anyone has *sniff* Seen someone with a pile of *sniffle sniff* toys *sniffle* and then drop a *sniff sniff* Diamond game...Return it. That save file on there was my only success out of almost 3 tries because it was a used game...*sniff* I got lucky and had a female Chimchar unlike my first game...And i don't like my first try as much. Why? Pokemon on it did not ever appear everywhere in my thinking mind. *sniff sniffle* And i have a Jolteon in the daycare! It took me so long...So long...To truly master Pokemon...I have Pearl and Platinum, but... Diamond game, i'm sorry i took you out of my DS for that accursed Platinum game. I'm sorry i swapped that for DQMJ. I really am now. *tears* And i'm not gonna stop looking for you! Tomorrow...I'm taking that so-called-by-me "awesome" game right outta my DS and leave it behind my pillows...Putting it in a random game box...And meditating right after to forget where the hell it is. I'm not just asking my mom, not just begging, but _Pleading by the very meaning of life on Earth_ for her to take me to Grandma's apartment and look. I will scour every cupboard, every junkyard, every inch of space for you, my Diamond game. I will search every inch of every person on Earth for you! And if that isn't enough...I will, i will, i WILL gain the ability to get you back from the Gods. Even if it requires me to leave the reaches of Earth. And if i really do never find you, even after all that...Then i'm living in a dream. I've been asleep for a long time then. I need to find something that will wake me up. And then i will truly have you back. Truly...Even if this all was just a dream, and i never really owned you Diamond game. *sad*


----------



## Peegeray

Waterphire said:


> *Sniffle* If anyone has *sniff* Seen someone with a pile of *sniffle sniff* toys *sniffle* and then drop a *sniff sniff* Diamond game...Return it. That save file on there was my only success out of almost 3 tries because it was a used game...*sniff* I got lucky and had a female Chimchar unlike my first game...And i don't like my first try as much. Why? Pokemon on it did not ever appear everywhere in my thinking mind. *sniff sniffle* And i have a Jolteon in the daycare! It took me so long...So long...To truly master Pokemon...I have Pearl and Platinum, but... Diamond game, i'm sorry i took you out of my DS for that accursed Platinum game. I'm sorry i swapped that for DQMJ. I really am now. *tears* And i'm not gonna stop looking for you! Tomorrow...I'm taking that so-called-by-me "awesome" game right outta my DS and leave it behind my pillows...Putting it in a random game box...And meditating right after to forget where the hell it is. I'm not just asking my mom, not just begging, but _Pleading by the very meaning of life on Earth_ for her to take me to Grandma's apartment and look. I will scour every cupboard, every junkyard, every inch of space for you, my Diamond game. I will search every inch of every person on Earth for you! And if that isn't enough...I will, i will, i WILL gain the ability to get you back from the Gods. Even if it requires me to leave the reaches of Earth. And if i really do never find you, even after all that...Then i'm living in a dream. I've been asleep for a long time then. I need to find something that will wake me up. And then i will truly have you back. Truly...Even if this all was just a dream, and i never really owned you Diamond game. *sad*



i know losing a game is annoying but remember it is just a game... :I


----------



## Invader Palkia

RIP Kyge the Kyogre, Erased because of my stupidity, reborn and then traded in the "HOLYCRAPOLAIGOTFRIGGINWIFI' Rush.
Why do I keep deleting/trading you. :(

Also RIP Kippy the Swampert, who I forgot to trade to Emerald before restarting my Sapphire.

RIP The Butterfree I had in my second LG playthrough, I wish I hadn't restarted.

RIP Pidgeot, Nidoking and Dugtrio from various yellow files. Actually, my whole yellow, which vanished when I was 9. 

And Gary the Cradily, who was deleted via cloning glitch. :(

Oh, and I shouldn't forget Salami the Salamence, who I worked effing hard to find and train. Lost from restarting.

And my Level 64 Clamperl. :(


----------



## Espeonrules

My poor Lv. 96 Espeon. Oh how I miss you so. 

He was erased because of that stupid cloning glitch. The only way I have to remember him is a Lv. 72 copy. But since it's not the _real_ one, I refrain from using him. Right now I'm raising another Espeon, and this one's female. But of course, she cannot replace him.

R.I.P


----------



## Rai-CH

Lv. 96 @Miracle Seed
"Psychy" (couldn't nickname since it was an event Pokemon)
Flash
Psychic
Giga Drain
Solarbeam

Lost when the internal battery died on my crystal. Originally on my Gold, traded to Crystal so I could beat the elite 4. I remember waiting around my local shopping centre so I could download one and one of the helpers told me to release my magikarp because it was weak. I was the happiest 7-year-old ever :)


----------



## jibaku

Ohh jibaku from my ruby version.  We never had much time to bond because I lent out Ruby version to a friend who never returned it.  Never shall I forget you and your lvl 33 Mudkip ;o;
And Jasmine from my Crystal version, my first Pokemon game, my first trainer.  You and the level 32 Quilava I had at Goldenrod are never far from my thoughts when I turn on my Crystal version.  If only my dad hadn't decided to play and saved over my game, we might still be together.
And Steffyn of Pearl version. Curse me for not training your Pokemon well enough to take down the Elite Four and erasing you. You live on as Steffyn of Diamond version with an overpowered team and the collection of all the Pokemon I caught on Sapphire and LeafGreen.
To Amarille of LeafGreen...Curse me for loaning out LeafGreen.  Now there is no possible way to reclaim it and you have for sure been deleted.  Your Charizard lives on under the supervision of Steffyn of Diamond version.
Ali of Sapphire version...I don't know how your Blaziken dissapeared, or why you don't have your Rayquaza any more, but what I regret most is deleting you.  You were my first playthrough of Sapphire version and you were replaced with jibaku who I will discuss next.  Your Blaziken's Torchics live on in Steffyn of Diamond version's PC box.
jibaku of Sapphire version...I don't know where my copy of Sapphire version has gone, but I promise that I'll try my best to find it and continue your adventure which never truly started.
To Sabine of Platinum...I nearly deleted you on that day a month ago when I was frustrated with getting owned by Maylene so hard, but if I had done it, I would have sorely and bitterly regretted it.  
To any other trainers who have been deleted throughout the last few years:  I'm really sorry that you won't ever be able to continue your adventure...;o;


----------



## MadHairGirl

To my Swampert, who is virtually stuck on my Ruby game.  The best battler everrrr.  And he was the best Mudkippy.  

To my Nidoking on my Yellow game that got killed off because I restarted the game.  He was also quite the fighter.  ;]

And to my Croconaw on Silver, who got accidentally released.  It wasn't my fault I didn't know the Bug Catcher Contest Helper would hold my other Pokes for me and that I insisted on putting the Pokes into the box.  He was destined to be the best Feraligatr.  But sadly, that did not happen.


----------



## glitchedgamer

To my Typhlosion from my Gold cart...That was my first Pokemon ever...then the battery died...I will always remember those 400+ hours we had together buddy...You will be avenged in Heart Gold!

To my Typhlosion, Pigeot, and Tentacruel on Crystal...
Recently I played through Crystal again and began messing around with the various Bad Clone glitches and used them to get a Celebi. Unfortuanlty, It turned half of my team into Raikous...I trained that Pigeot, Typhlosion, and Tentacruel with respect, actually giving them TMs that I didn't clone...I came to love those guys as much as a guy could love a bunch of pretty pixels...Now I replaced them with Ho-Oh, Lugia, and Celebi >.>


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

I recieved a legit Mew at a Toys R Us event, and got really attached to it. I forget what level I raised it to, but it was pretty high, and had one of my better movesets.

But then I stupidly restarted without checking for valubles, and lost it. ;-;
I miss you, Mew~


----------



## Lord Shyguy

R.I.P. Every Pokemon from Bulbasaur to Celebi in my Silver. THEY WERE ALL LEVEL 100. 

My mom's old boss wanted to get a Gameboy for his son. He played mine with Silver in it. And he deleted my file. The stupid idiot.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33

Oh god. I would just die.
Sorry for your loss, Lord Shyguy. D:


----------



## QueenBee

RIP LG Team - Lost due to the game being broken by my cousin.

Namely:
BluCannon the Blastoise Lv. 95
Butters the Butterfree Lv. 100
BuzzRush the Beedrill Lv. 100
Venomous the Venonat Lv. 70 (in its 70s, I refused to evolve her)
MrMiner the Dugtrio Lv. 55
Blazes the Magmar Lv. 62

You were the best team.

My new Platinum team shall resemble yours.
V


----------



## Ramsie

RIP to the Ampharos on Silver. I don't remember whether I erased the file or if it just _died_ but know you shall live on in my HG/SS team. Only with a nickname. And a better moveset.


----------



## Loco Mocho

Happy the togetic Collesum -> spahire-> Ruby -> Firered -> Emrald wich i lost :( It even used pshcho boost once! (meteronome)
And my manaphy a put it up for trade 30 seconds later went back to find a hack dialgia i even got it to lv100


----------



## blazheirio889

RIP FlaminFury the Typhlosion. >.> I know, the nickname, but give me a break. I was little.
Anyway, that Typhlosion was my first and only Lvl 100 due to my short attention span. A moveset of Swift, Flamethrower, Thunderpunch, and Fire Blast... He'll be reborn in the 2nd Generation remakes, mark my words. With a different nickname, of course.

Also RIP Raisicune the Suicune. It was close to becoming my second Lvl 100 (It was Lvl 95 or so) and had a moveset of Cut, Surf, Blizzard, and Hydro Pump. 
Both, along with a ton of other Pokemon, were lost when my Crystal restarted itself. And I was _this_ close to completing the Pokedex too.


----------



## voltianqueen

My level 99 Typhlosion on Gold, and his friends Pidgeot, Gyarados, Ampharos, and Hitmonchan. All deleted when my Dad's friend decided to play it while I was asleep. I should've just not let him play it and taken my Gameboy to my room... When I played the next morning, the player's name was FART and had Chikorita. It was...awful. All the time I spent, gone.

:'(


----------



## Darksong

My Crystal team that was deleted ages ago, but whom I miss now:

Feraligatr, Crocojaw [M]
Graveler, Bother [M] -- named because of my silly mood, you were caught as a Geodude to help with the Flying and Bug gyms...
Hypno, Comet [M]
Farfetch'd, Binary [F] -- the codename for Tenten at the time, you were very useful at helping me defeat the Ghost-type gym.
Heracross, Shino [M]
Umbreon, Eve [F] -- the first and only Umbreon I had in second generation. 

Also, my level 54 Suicune. But most of all...

my Entei, precious Ranmaru... level 64 before he was deleted. It took days to find him, and I caught him in my Master Ball. I miss you... 

They will all be back in my team of Soul Silver.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

R.I.P. my lv. 92 Rayquaza from Ruby, who I traded to Pearl, and then my data was lost.

R.I.P. my Mew, who I got from a distribution at Toys R Us, which was also lost in my data loss.

R.I.P. my shiny Quagsire, who I caught in the Safari Zone, and then forgot to save.

Goodbye Rayquaza, Mew, and Quagsire. You will be missed.


----------



## sagefo

R.I.P Blaziken
2003-2005

R.I.P Leafer the Tropius
2003-2005
That Blaziken was nearly Lv 80. Oh, how I took him for granted...


----------



## Chao Spriter

Every single Pokemon in my Firered... And whats unusual is, that on my game, I had a Diglett that had a Black nose! It didn't shine as a shiny. It was male I think...


----------



## Flora

RIP everyone on my Gold game.  Particularly Rapid Dash the horribly-named-and-renamed-and-renamed-again shiny Rapidash, and his daughter Swiftie, the not-shiny-but-still-adorable Ponyta, as well.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

My Meganium in Gold, who I lost after I saved in Mt. Silver, got lost, realized how pathetic my team was, and started a new file. I got a Totodile named Juan, and eventually I reset again.

Wasn't much of a loss.

Also, my internal battery hasn't died yet, even though my copy is about 4 years old. Lasted a while.


----------



## AuroraSuicune

RIP my Diamond game. I recieved it on the first day it came out and it mysteriously vanished this summer. I had recorded 300 Pokemon in the Pokedex by pure effort, no cheats or hacks or anything. I had all the starters in Kanto and Sinnoh and also a bunch of event pokemon like Darkrai. Plus more than 900,000 Pokedollars that I hadn't bothered spending. RIP T.T


----------



## The Hungry Goldfish

I lost a Groudon and a Blaziken trying to perform the cloning trick in Emerald. I also lost a Swampert and Mewtwo. Apparently, the little brother of one of my friends got ahold of the cartridge when I was spending the night , and traded them with a low-levelled Pidgey and a low-levelled Caterpie.

May they rest in peace.


----------



## Tyranitar freak

First, felt this thread needed some reviving. Second, I may have been five at the time, but I will never forgot my Typhlosion and Lugia. I had gotten my game boy wet, and acouple months later I popped in Silver, and on my way to get Lugia, the colors kept inverting, I was able to capture him, but my game boy, but my game boy froze, I tried overwriteing the file, but it didn't change anything. I should have used my brothers game boy, perhaps I would still have them. They were so young, and it was all my fault, I will keep there memories alive in SS. I also lost a Charizard in Blue. I had gone a 3 day no saving marathon, but on Thanksgiving night, my cousin bumped in to me and it fell to the ground, causing the game to freeze. I lost him, and every other pokemon I had, and to this day I blame myself for not paying attention. I lost a Porygon 2 over the GTS. I thought it was worth it, but now I remember traing him, winning battles with him, and now, he's most likely just rotting in some random person's pc box. Now just give me a bit of time to grieve.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

Killer, Kyutipi and Scyko.

Killer was a l100 Swampert, and was also the only l100 Pokemon I ever had. He was insanely powerful, and could kill the League all by himself. Kyutipi was his comrade - the Milotic I woke up to find one day, as my mum had spent all night trying to get it for me (yes, I am eternally grateful!). Alas, I accidentally saved over that game. I cried when I realised, as I had also lost a Kyogre, a Rayquaza, a Latias and Skar the Skarmory.

I only knew Scyko for a bit. She was a Scyther from the Bug Catching Contest in HG. I won with her! Unfortunately, I was playing at my cousin's house, and my uncle turned my DS off before I could save.


----------



## Patar

RIP my Rayquaza that I lost somehow possibly because of cloning. It was the first I ever caught. I screwed up in Ruby and Sapphire but now I have another in SS but poor Rayquaza.


----------



## BPac21

_Almost_ RIP all 2oo-so Pokemon on my HG. On Sunday, I dropped it on SOLID CONCRETE. "The game was damaged or corrupted. The save file was deleted." About an hour later: "The save file was corrupted. The previous save has been loaded." It's amazing how durable Pokemon games are.


----------



## Rex

My Pokemon Silver team:
Lv 100 Typhlosion Lv 100 Lugia Lv 97 Suicune Lv 98 Ampharos Lv 97 Gengar Lv 99 Dragonite

The Typhlosion was the first Level 100 I ever got. The team was lost after my friend accidentally knocked my GBC out of my hands on onto concrete and the game was destroyed.


----------



## Minish

RIP my dear Charizard, Rui from LeafGreen. :(

Named after the support character girl from Colosseum (who when I was a kid was like my new favourite character ever because she reminded me of Misty and... er, looked cute. And somehow this didn't trigger any "HMM AM I GAY" questions in my head), I only remember her vividly because I remember going through my entire LeafGreen box and renaming EVERY POKEMON I HAD with a Japanese name, because I was going through a Wapanese phase. The Lavender Town music haunts me. D:

Ahh, Rui. You were so very pretty. And made me start trying to get a female starter in every game afterwards. What. A. Legend. <3

...okay there are tons of other Pokemon I'll miss, I just can't remember them too well. But I'm rather attached to my SS game at the moment (especially Wesley the Scyther and Adachi the Crobat), so I'm sure I'll be back when I idiotically delete the save file one day.


----------



## Griffin

RIP my shiny Bellsprout from Gold/Silver (I forgot which), as well as all the rest. Darn it, why did the airplane have to have those games? I got so attached to those little pixels... T_T


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Is it okay if I do a pokemon I never actually caught?

I was playing my sapphire version, like in the second grade, and I was headed to the sky Pillar (Is that right?), when I ran into latias. Now naturally, like all second graders, I sent out my level 70 sceptile, because it was always in the lead of my party, because it wasn't level 25. I wasn't aware that latias was legendary (come on, I was like ten) so I had my sceptile use leaf blade (awesome move, btw). so after I fainted it with one hit (Ten year old me: YES!)
I looked it up in my guide book because I hadn't seen anything like it before. I then found out that was a legendary pokemon. Like a year later, when I had the Firered/ Leafgreen guide (I think it came out then...) I was looking through the pokedex,  and then is when I found out that latias is a Dragon-type pokemon. and an awesome one at that! I was a little more upset the, but I don't mind too much now. (turns on platinum version with the Action replay, selects the "pokemon modifier" cheat, enters the number 380. Teehehe...)

R.I.P. the latias I can never have...


----------



## AtomicPokabu

RainbowRayquaza said:


> My beloved shiny Fearow, Treasure. He got deleted when I let someone borrow my FireRed.


I got a random encounter shiny fearow as well,migrated it to diamond and now i dont know where it is.I think that I started a new game since platinum was out with my *Three* random encounter shinies I had migrated from Sapphire,Emerald,and fire red


----------



## RespectTheBlade

RIP to every single pokemon I had collected over 2 years, most importantly my LV 90 dragonite, LV83 event lucario, my arceus, my latias and my LV 70 event jirachi. all because I lost soul silver. en memoriam.

EDIT: cancel this post, because, as of 7/27/10, I found the game. Hallelujah.


----------



## ....

Early possible Farewell to my first PMD team, Suzanne and Leo, a Shinx and an Eevee. I might restart it. If I do, May you frolic through the Hidden Land forever, happily.

Also goodbye to my very first pokemon, Piplup, and my lvl 40 Drifloon.
I lost my Platinum game, with only 4 badges. May you wander about the Valley Windworks forever, peacefully.

I get so attached to these games that it's not even funny.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

You forgot to mention if the battery dies. 
My Silver, died a few years ago my best game of the entire series, played side by side with my best friend on her gold. We would trade with each other for breeding purposes, or for pokemon we could not find, and we sat side by side during a sleepover as we both beat the jhoto elite four.

I lost all my pokemon from both the silver game and my best from my very first pokemon game file ever, yellow. This included my three prides, all level 100

Windy - Pigeot; traded from my yellow and the very first pokemon I had ever caught. I had had his name picked out from the moment my best friend had showed me her yellow and her pigeotto in it named Gusty. Not long after is when I begged my mom for the game as well. 

Norbert - Dragonite; My best friend caught him for me in what was it called, Dragon cave? The cave you need to find Clair's father in before you receive her badge. I had not been able to find a dratini search as I might and she had already caught one for herself. So she graciously caught me one as well, Norbert. I remember I had been watching American's Funniest Home videos with my mom as we used to like when he evolved from Dragonair to Dragonite. He was named Norbert after the Norwegian Ridgeback in Harry Potter(long long long before we find out he was actually a female which was in the final book I believe).

Muffin - Furrett; first pokemon I caught in Silver, Silver was my first journey into the jhoto world being the second of the games I have ever owned after yellow. So I remember my surprise when she first evolved. She did not originally have a nickname, I must have been unable to come up with one when I caught her because I always nickname unless it's just a dud to be traded of course. So for a long time she was only furret. But then some time after I had finished the game, I decided she needed a nickname. I looked at her colors and realized muffin was a good fit.

I had beaten the Elite four around 17 times, and had a full pokedex with several shinies(although I sharked half the pokedex and all the shinies, I was anxious to test a theory that you get celebi for completing the pokedex, false of course).

I will always miss that game :'(


----------



## Latias

R.I.P. my PMD team, Vaporeon and Torchic. I will miss you forever.

*sigh* If only PMD 2 could impress me as much...


----------

